# Gilligan's Girls Want YOU!!



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

Yes it's a little chilly. Yes we've had some nasty weather. HOWEVER, Kirstin and Kyra want to see all of you at Gilligan's tonight for oyster night! We've had a great turn out over the past few weeks with lots of new faces and we've had the grill going every week! Come on down and have a beer with us tonight!

Kirstin, Kyra and Logan


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

This is referring to FREE Oyster Wednesday, Gilligan's Tiki Hut, on Property at the Hampton Inn, Pensacola Beach, Pool side and Gulf of Mexico view. 

Shucking starts about 3 pm and goes until about 8 pm.
Most forumers arrive around 6 pm.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Somebody needs to start posting pictures of this shindig regularly.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

lobsterman said:


> Somebody needs to start posting pictures of this shindig regularly.


There are some posted, but this is weekly event. 

And lets say if we posted 10 pic per week at 45 weeks that would be 450 photos.

Here are some:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f27/guess-what-day-oyster-day-320066


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, It is always interesting to see people from other areas who like to fish and enjoy the great outdoors we have here in the panhandle. I would love to go to these but have to get up far too early for work to allow me to be there, so enjoy.


----------

